
Chef dev pulls Ruby gems over US ICE deal - amaccuish
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/09/20/chef_roasted_for_ice_dealings/
======
bovermyer
This is morally reprehensible on several levels.

I cannot in good conscience use Chef now.

------
VectorLock
I already dread having to work with Chef every day and now having it randomly
break our production environments because of this makes it even worse.

